# Julia Child biography: not a cookbook, but...



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I'm reading _Appetite for Life_ a biography of Julia Child by Noel Riley Fitch (Anchor Books Edition, 1999. It's completely fascinating.

She was a child of affluence who chose, after Smith College, an adventure with the CIA in the Far East during WW II and then discovered in France the excitement of the culinary arts.

She knew EVERYBODY who was prominent in the 40's, 50's, 60's and later decades.

Dean Acheson, Ernest Hemingway and Hadley, David K. E. Bruce, Sartre (she hung out at the _Deux Magots_all the time she lived in Paris,) John Kenneth Galbraith, Hollywood stars... you name them from the last half of the 20th Century, and she hobnobbed with all of them.

It's a great read about a vital and interesting person.

Mike


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I read and enjoyed this a few years ago. It gave me a whole new perspective on a woman I believed had talents only in the culinary world. Was I wrong! I realized I had eaten in the same restaurant in Rouen, France where she had her food epiphany: La Couronne on the Place de Vieux Marche.

Mezzaluna


----------

